# Citing ‘gun violence,’ UVA cancels 21-gun salute portion of Veterans Day ceremony *UPDATED*



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thecollegefix.com/citin...-gun-salute-portion-of-veterans-day-ceremony/


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

21 thumbs up to the many people who spoke out against this nonsense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Citing gun violence," reports The New York Times, "the United States has disbanded its military and disarmed its police. Now, several months later, having expected an end to that gun violence, the people who championed this change have been mystified to find that violent crime statistics have taken a sharp upward turn."

"We just can't understand it," said perpetual presidential candidate Bernie Sanders. "Without guns, the United States should be more peaceful, not more violent. Where did we go wrong?"
.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

In all of politics nothing frustrates me more than gun control. How can so many people be so stupid and so wrong all at the same time. I do not feel this way because I am a gun owner. I feel this way because I am embarrassed by the level of ignorance in this country. 
I'm not going to go into all of the lies about evil guns because everyone here knows them already.
I will say that the entire gun debate could be settled in about a day if people would just use logical common sense and stick to the facts.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: 
*About Face: University of Virginia Reinstates Veterans Day 21-Gun Salute Next Year*

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/a...nstates-veterans-day-21-gun-salute-next-year/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Virginia is becoming the new Maryland or California. Fell real sorry for the normal folk that live there.


----------

